# want to make a origin story for my fursona



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

i need some ideas anyone got any?


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 5, 2019)

Any information you already have about your sona? ^^


----------



## driftingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes! Tell us a bit about yourself, about things you like, fantasy, sci-fi, historical fiction, etc.


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

was created in a lab which burns to the ground he runs away trying to find friends


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

mmmm i like it.... could be a little scary story


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

I have a story that's got to do with happening in a lab then got away as it was destroyed. Could help ya if you are goin that route seein as i already have one similar.


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I have a story that's got to do with happening in a lab then got away as it was destroyed. Could help ya if you are goin that route seein as i already have one similar.


ok thanks


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

Metalix said:


> mmmm i like it.... could be a little scary story


not scary though


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

So, a good thing to start thinking about is why was he created in the lab? For what purpose? From there you can build the lab and scientists and their motivations, which builds story, character and backround.


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

he's a failed experiment. no purpose other than to a test subject (that's what i got)


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

a weapon maybe? or a clon of another important person... somehting like that?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

Alright, as a test subject how was the treatment? Were they mean to them, nice, uncaring or did they see him as nothing but science? Or was there one person that was nice to him unlike every other, which gave him the strength to keep going?

This isn't neccessary but it is good detail to build with


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

yea i guess that could work metallix


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

mostly sucess other than the wings. nonthing but science. i was thinking he could have a roomate


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

Roomate is good, comnection and story building through conversation and sharing the experience.


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

and this roomate could be a antagonist


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

but i don't know who will be  the roommate


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

Metalix said:


> and this roomate could be a antagonist


no he's not gonna be like that


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

That's fine. You won't have every detail right away. It takes time


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

ok i was think someone else's character could be the roommate


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 5, 2019)

What helps me in getting inspiration is to go out for a walk. Sometimes, you see stuff that you could build on ideas from in your story. 

And know that if you're gonna write a story, there will be days where you might only be able to write just one sentence. Just don't give up


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> What helps me in getting inspiration is to go out for a walk. Sometimes, you see stuff that you could build on ideas from in your story.
> 
> And know that if you're gonna write a story, there will be days where you might only be able to write just one sentence. Just don't give up


thanks


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

Ah well if you'd like to do that then you'll have to find someone willing to have a character of theirs added in


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

yea any of you interested?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't have any characters currently open for their backstories, so if i did I'd have to create another one to do so


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

ok well let me know if you want in


----------



## Metalix (Nov 5, 2019)

All my characters are scary. I don't think you like them


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

ok then


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 5, 2019)

Spooky scary skeletons send shivers down your spine


----------



## florance the fox (Nov 5, 2019)

please no too spoopy for me (jk)


----------

